# Anfängerfragen



## ralph_hh (27. Aug. 2018)

Hallo zusammen
ich plane einen Teich zu bauen und stehe noch ganz am Anfang. Nach vielem lesen habe ich relativ viele Fragen klären können, aber so ein, zwei bleiben doch.
Es soll ein Folienteich werden von ca. 3mx4m Fläche, max. Tiefe ca. 1m... mal gucken.

- Die Kapillarsperre. Ich möchte nicht unbedingt eine Sumpfzone, ich würde die Sperre so anlegen, dass ich die Folie über einen kleinen Wall lege, dahinter eine Mulde mit Kies befüllt und dann über einen zweiten kleinen Wall dann die Folie in der Erde verschwinden lasse. Genug Barriere für Wurzeln und co. Die Frage: Womit bedecke ich die über den kleinen Wall gelegte Folie? Auf den Skizzen zu diesem Prinzip liegt da Kies drauf. Aber der rutscht doch seitlich wieder runter... Gestaltet man teichseitig da einen ganz flachen Absatz, so dass der Kies da Halt hat?

- Pflanzen: Ich möchte keine Pflanzkörbe. Bei klarem Wasser da Plastikkörbe im Wasser stehen sehen geht ja gar nicht. Ich würde die Pflanzen daher in eine Mischung aus Kies und Sand mit Lehmanteil stellen. Wo kriege ich diesen Sand her? Wir haben zwar eine Kiesgrube hier, aber weitestgehend keinen Lehm...

-Teich impfen: Hier in der Gegend gibt es keine kleinen Gartenteiche. Wir haben eine Kiesgrube mit viel Bewuchs und Fischen sowie einen großen Teich als Durchgang eines Flusses mit viel Algen, __ Enten und... naja, er sieht dreckig aus. Welchen nimmt man da besser zum impfen? Kann ich mir damit irgendwas schädliches einfangen?


----------



## Ida17 (27. Aug. 2018)

Hallöchen Ralph und herzlich Willkommen!

Zu Deinen Fragen:

1. Über den Uferwall kannst Du zum Beispiel Ufermatte von Naturagart nehmen oder die preiswerte Variante von Kunstrasen aus dem Baumarkt. Beides wächst mit der Zeit mit __ Moos zu. Nachteil an diesen Matten ist, dass sie viel Wasser aus dem Teich saugen können. Alternativ kann man schöne Bruchsteinplatten aus dem Steinbruch drüber legen. 
Beide Varianten habe ich an meinen Teichen verbaut und es sieht beides gut aus  Schön bei den Steinen sind die Versteckmöglichkeiten für Amphibien und Insekten. 

2. Als Substrat eignet sich genau so gut Spielkastensand, da benötigst Du keinen Lehm. Verzichte bitte auf die immer wieder angebotene Teicherde, die ist überhaupt nicht geeignet und auch den Kies würde ich weglassen. Er verschlammt Dir und am Ende schippst Du den nur aus dem Teich wieder raus (alles schon erlebt )
Wenn Du die Pflanzen so eingraben möchtest, sollten die Stufen zum Ufer hin abfallen damit kein Sand in die Mitte rutscht.

3. Den Teich impfen musst Du nicht, es pendelt sich von alleine ein Gleichgewicht ein. Zumal der Teich über den Winter Zeit hat ein eigenes System aufzubauen.

So, hoffentlich konnte ich Dir Deine Fragen beantworten. Wie schaut's denn mit Bildern aus? Wir sind hier total fotosüchtig  


PS: Ist bei Dir Fischbesatz geplant?


----------



## ralph_hh (27. Aug. 2018)

Danke für die Antworten. Bilder habe ich keine, es wäre ein Bild vom Rasen, noch ist da bislang nur der Gartenschlauch ausgelegt, um einen ungefähren Umriss zu markieren. Ich muss gucken, ob ich noch vor dem Winter anfange, um die Pflanzen zu setzen ist es jetzt eh etwas spät...

Fische sollen nicht rein, der Teich soll pflegeleicht werden und möglichst ohne Filter, Pumpen und co auskommen.

Eine Ufermatte habe ich auch gesehen. Aber ist das nicht kontraproduktiv, wenn man ausgerechnet die Kapillarsperre mit einer kapillarbildenden Matte belegt, die das Wasser aus dem Teich saugt, was die Sperre ja verhindern will? Dann brauche ich ja eine 2. Sperre noch mal dahinter... Bruchsteinplatten klingt gut!

Zum Substrat... Du schreibst, wenn ich die Pflanzen so eingraben möchte. Was wäre die Alternative? Die einfach auf die Folie setzen? Wie gesagt, Plastikkörbe möchte ich nicht.


----------



## Petta (27. Aug. 2018)

ralph_hh schrieb:


> Fische sollen nicht rein



Das wollen wir doch erst mal abwarten...…..haben bis jetzt die meisten gesagt...…….und dann...…...kam der Virus


----------



## ralph_hh (27. Aug. 2018)

Ich hab zwei Kinder, einen Job und einen Gemüsegarten. Die Idee war, den Teich möglichst pflegeleicht zu gestalten, das beisst sich mit dem Thema Fische. Nee, im kann Goldfischteichen und Aquarien wenig abgewinnen. Höchstens einem Forellenteich, die Viecher schmecken gut!


----------



## nuggeterbse (27. Aug. 2018)

Hallo,ich kann nicht gerade unbedingt helfen,aber ich kann sagen,wie man es NICHT machen soll.
Nämlich viiiel Kies in die Randzone kippen.
Ich habe mir letztes Jahr einen Teich gebuddelt.
Und auf Anraten meines Nachbarn,der meinte,die Pflanzen auf der nackten Folie zu plazieren,weil sich eh genug "Schmodder" bildet,habe ich halt kleine Steine verwendet.
Riiiiesen Fadenalgen-Nährboden. 
War jetzt mühsam dabei,alle kleinen Steine raus---und gegen Spielsand ausgetauscht.  ( Wirklich ALLE Steine.)
Die Fadenalgen kleben an, bzw. umwickeln alle Steinchen (egal wie groß).
Habe zwar nur einen kleinen Teich (ohne Fische----habe __ Molche ,__ Schnecken ,Libellenlarven und anderes Getier ,viele __ Käfer usw. )-------also bleib standhaft ,wegen der Fische (ist auch ohne interressant).
Ich habe gerade aktuell 3 Tage auf den Knien verbracht ,um alle Steine raus und gegen Sand auszutauschen (hat gestunken - - - also wohl einiges an "Schmodder" zwischen den Steinchen.
Meine Knie (wie ist die Mehrzahl ?) sind wund.
Also bitte von vornherein Spielkastensand.....

Kann natürlich nicht sagen wie es sich jetzt bei mir entwickelt,aber ich bin optimistisch....schlimmer kann es nicht werden

Viel Spass beim Buddeln 

Und nicht zuviel davon


----------



## ralph_hh (28. Aug. 2018)

Und im Sand halten sich die Fadenalgen nicht? Ich hatte ja gehofft, dass nährstoffzehrende Pflanzen die Fadenalgen klein halten...


----------



## Ida17 (28. Aug. 2018)

Oh, das meinte ich nicht so  viele Alternativen gibt es außer Eingraben nicht neben Pflanzkörben.
Wenn man Koi hat muss man die Pflanzen schon mal mit einem Stein beschweren, aber das nur am Rande 
Im Sand selbst verheddern sich keine Fadenalgen, lediglich an den Pflanzen. Allerdings sind diese Algen auch kein Problem, einfach mit der Klobürsre (bitte eine neue ) aufwickeln, fertig.


----------



## nuggeterbse (30. Aug. 2018)

Sooo,heute ist Donnerstag,die Temperaturen sind gesunken,(es hat sogar etwas geregnet....((hier herrscht seit Wochen absolute Dürre)).
In dem Sand haben sich bis jetzt noch keine Fadenalgen gebildet,wohl aber an den Stellen,wo sie sonst auch immer auftauchen.
Dadrüber muss ich mir wohl weiterhin den Kopf zerbrechen,----aber ----Fazit : das Auswechseln der Steine gegen Sand:like
Also,tu Dir selber etwas Gutes und nimm Spielsand.

Viel Erfolg und halte uns auf dem Laufenden

LG Michi


----------



## nuggeterbse (31. Aug. 2018)

ralph_hh schrieb:


> Und im Sand halten sich die Fadenalgen nicht? Ich hatte ja gehofft, dass nährstoffzehrende Pflanzen die Fadenalgen klein halten...


Darauf hoffe ich eigentlich auch noch. Mein Teich ist an der tiefsten Stelle nur 80 cm tief,(wollte halt auch nie Fische,sondern nur __ Molche ).
Weil DER BESAGTE NACHBAR meinte : "nicht zu viele Pflanzen,die vermehren sich rasend schnell..." war ich halt auch vorsichtig.
Mittlerweile denke ich, da ich ja keine Fische habe, er aber ja, dass bei Ihm die Goldfische die Düngung übernehmen
Tja --- er Fische--und super Pflanzen !!!
Ich ---keine Fische --und auch Pflanzen ,aber keine ,die sich rasend schnell vermehren -bzw. ausbreiten .

Ich würde auch gerne mehr Pflanzen haben wollen--(find ich toll, dieses haben wollen ). Geht aber nicht immer ,(wenn Konto sagt : is nich " ). dann halt nicht.
Also abwarten , wie es nächtes Jahr aussieht (nicht nur mein Konto , sondern auch der Teich)  .
Auf jeden Fall, wenn möglich, soviele Pflanzen wie es das Konto zulässt kaufen oder bestellen ,oder anderweitig  "schnorren " bei Bekannten oder hier über dem Flohmarkt.
Ich glaube mittlerweile, "ein Zuviel "gibt es gar nicht. Dir werden eh im ersten Jahr etliche Pflanzen eingehen , (ist glaube ich normal ?) Weil im neu angelegtem Teich sich jede Pflanze ihr Plätzchen suchen muss.......Liegt an dem Wasser........Man kann nicht bestellen ,was man unbedingt haben ......"Will".... .Man kann bestellen, was haben möchte...... und evtl. das Glück hat ,JETZT GERADE GENAU IM RICHTIGEN WASSER gelandet zu sein .
Heißt : sie kann kümmern, verwelken und eingehen ,oder ........sie geht ein und kommt im nächsten Jahr um so stärker wieder.  Das weiss man natürlich nicht. Also abwarten.
Und das wird einem IMMER ,IMMER wieder erzählt,: GEDULD !!!!!!!!!

Wenn ich Dir noch einen Rat geben darf :  mach es erst nächtes Jahr. Zumindest die Pflanzen............Will ja nicht nur von mir ausgehen,aber wenn man am schaufeln ist und vor dem " Krater " steht ,neigt man gerne dazu , ein" WENIG "  auszuholen.........  
Buddel Dein " LOCH " und lege Vlies und Folie rein ,und lass mal volllaufen . Dann siehst Du schon mal ,(nachdem sich die Folie gesetzt hat , wo Du noch nacharbeiten könntest.....
Über Winter setzt sich der ganze Kram, und Du kannst GANZ früh entscheiden ,was noch verbessert werden muss......
Bessere aus ,was noch verändert werden muss ,....... pumpe irgendwann das ganze Wasser ab , was sich über Winter gesammelt hat ,bessere noch mal aus,...... und leg los.. 
Jup, das war' s .     Erstmal...... 

Viel Erfolg,........I


----------



## ralph_hh (31. Aug. 2018)

Die Idee, den Teich volllaufen zu lassen und dann noch mal nachzubessern klingt spannend. Aber ich hoffe, mit ausreichend Planung zuviel Fehlversuch und Irrtum zu umgehen. Bislang klappt sowas bei mir ganz gut. Befüllen wollte ich im Frühjahr, sobald es warm genug ist um die Folie zu verlegen. Dass ich damit rechnen muss, dass Pflanzen eingehen, hab ich schon gelesen. Ist ok.

Zum Thema Algen hab ich jetzt auch jede Menge gelesen.Die einen schreiben, sie hätten von Anfang an klares Wasser, die anderen meinen, es dauert zwei, drei Jahre, bis sich da ein Gleichgewicht eingestellt hat. In jedem Fall wird sich ein Nährstoffeintrag durch Blätter und Pollen ergeben und ein Verbrauch der Nährstoffe durch Pflanzen und Algen. Je mehr Nährstoffe, desto mehr Algen. Also wird ich Pflanzen nehmen, die kräftig Nährstoffe verbrauchen.  __ Wasserpest, __ Tausendblatt und __ Hornblatt hab ich mal gelesen. Aber da wird ich den Winter über noch recherchieren.


----------



## ralph_hh (11. Sep. 2018)

Es nimmt Form an.
Bin noch schwer am überlegen, wie ich die Uferbefestigung gestalte. Ein Uferflies habe ich auf vielen Fotos gesehen, das gefällt mir gar nicht. Sieht so künstlich aus. Eventuell Kies und Natursteinplatten. Ich hoffe, das nimmt nicht zu viel Platz ein mit dem Kies-gefüllten Graben der Kapillarsperre und dem Rand.


----------



## DbSam (11. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Ralph,


ralph_hh schrieb:


> Es nimmt Form an.


das kann man leider schlecht erkennen, denn da ist ein schwarzes Rechteck davor. 
Und was macht das Viereck dort? 
Also ich würde dort eine Wiese machen und Liege hinstellen ...
Oder vielleicht auch einen Teich hinbauen ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Ralph,
mein Teich ist der zweite, den ich selber gebaut habe - damit hätte es noch nicht meiner sein dürfen . Ich kann Dir nur den Tipp geben, am Tiefenprofil zu arbeiten (auch wenn das mehr Folie, Falten, Aushub etc kostet). Wenn Du einen flachen, sanft nach allen Seiten abfallenden Teich modellierst, dann wirst Du letzten Endes am Rand entweder nur Pflanzen oder Steine sehen, und kaum was vom Inhalt.
Die Jungs von NG haben Kies als Füllmaterial, welches Geld kostet, keine Funktion hat, und zudem das Teichvolumen reduziert (auch der bepflanzte Bereich zählt dazu), bezeichnet - das würde ich unterschreiben. Wenn ich mal an meinem Teich gärtnernd eingreife, hole ich mehr vom Kies heraus als von anderen Pflanzenteilen - mein Fehler.
Ich bin ein Fan von einem ungleichförmigen Profil (ich hab' ein Steilufer, einen freitragenden Steg bis zum Tiefpunkt, um einen Blick hinein zu haben). Ich fand das ohne Fische fast noch interessanter, und kann das nur empfehlen.
Ich will Dich nicht zu meiner Meinung bekehren, doch ich will Dir gerne die Vorteile dieses Mehraufwands aufzählen (im Winter ist auch weniger Wasser gefroren, damit wird der Teich mit mehr Volumen auch stabiler, ohne dass er mehr Platz im Garten beansprucht).
Carsten hat das, glaube ich, auch ganz nett gesagt (oder wie soll ich den Satz mit den drei Punkten deuten ... ).


----------



## troll20 (12. Sep. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Ralph,
> 
> das kann man leider schlecht erkennen, denn da ist ein schwarzes Rechteck davor.
> Und was macht das Viereck dort?
> ...



Carsten, psssst , er gehört zu den anonymen Teichbauern. Also nicht stören.

Also wenk ich das richtig verstanden habe , soll es ein reiner Biotopteich werden.
Wie groß soll er denn ungefähr werden?
Die Kinder sind schon groß?


----------



## ralph_hh (12. Sep. 2018)

Auf dem Bild ist meine Tochter, die gibt's nicht ohne schwarzen Balken im Internet. Was die Kommentare dazu sollen, verstehe ich nicht ganz, ich wollte eigentlich den "Teich" hier zur Ansicht stellen und nicht über Anonymisierung im Internet philosophieren.
Ich hoffe weiterhin nicht, dass das Bild den Eindruck erweckt, das wäre das fertige Tiefenprofil. Das ist der Zustand kurz nach entfernen der Grasnarbe, die zumindest die äußere Form erkennen lässt. Tiefe soll auf 1,2-1,4m gehen. Oberfläche ca 4x4m kreis- bis nierenförmig.

@RKurzhals - das mit dem flachen Ufer ist ein interessanter Aspekt. Danke. Ich bin noch unentschlossen, wie das wird, zum Haus hin vermutlich eher steiler, die tiefste Stelle im Bild vorne. Weiter hinten dann eher flacher.


----------



## DbSam (12. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Ralph,

mein Beitrag war eigentlich als Gag gedacht. Da auf Deinem geposteten Foto noch gar nicht so viel vom Teich zu sehen ist, der Fokus des Fotos aber mehr auf der Person hinter dem Viereck zu liegen scheint, welche durch Schuhgröße und Hand- und Körperhaltung nicht kindlich wirkt.
Vielleicht muss ich solche Beiträge besser als solche kennzeichnen.

Bei der von Dir beschriebenen Größe von 4x4 m und der angestrebten Tiefe von ca. 1,3 m könnte das bei der zu vermutenden Teichform und dessen vermutetes Profil eher auf eine Art 'Bombenkrater' hinaus laufen. Ich bin da auch eher auf der Seite von Rolf:


RKurzhals schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Fan von einem ungleichförmigen Profil (ich hab' ein Steilufer, einen freitragenden Steg bis zum Tiefpunkt, um einen Blick hinein zu haben).


Also einen Bereich mit einem steilen Ufer, dann können die anderen Bereiche flacher abfallen und der tiefe Bereich wird auch größer und nicht trichterförmig.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## ralph_hh (12. Sep. 2018)

Ich hab nach Deinem Beitrag gerätselt, ob das Foto korrekt hochgeladen wurde und extra noch mal auf Handy und PC geguckt... 
Ironie und Sarkasmus sind im Internet weit verbreitet und nicht immer leicht als humorvoller Beitrag zu erkennen. Aber kein Problem!

Das der Teich bei der Größe Kompromisse eingehen muss, ist klar. Aber ich hoffe doch, dass das schon was anständiges wird, im Vergleich zu winzigen Schalenteichen mit einer Oberfläche von knapp 1-2m^2. Ich werd Fotos hochladen, wenn wir weiter buddeln. Die Kinder lieben es. Im Garten graben, ohne dass einer meckert...


----------



## Chelmon1 (12. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Ralph,
Für die Randgestaltung und die Kappillarsperre gibt es viele Variationen.
Bei meinem aktuellen Teich habe ich mich für eine eher unkonventionelle Arte von Rand entschieden.

Ich bin von den vielen Tümpeln und Teichen, die es draußen gibt augegangen und wollte dass mein Rand dem natürlichen Aussehen nahe kommt.
Auf keinen Fall einen Uferwall! Der Wassespiegel ligt in natürlichen Gewässern immer unterhalb des Geländeniveaus. Meisr 50 cm bis mehrere Meter.
Da ist der erste Kompromiss. 20 -30cm sollten für meinen Gartenteich genügen.
Für die Art meiner Randgestaltung muss est mal eine breite, obere "Flachwasserzone" auf ca 50 cm +- x unter Gelände ausgehoben werden. Das Ganze etwa 20 cm breiter als der wasserführende Teil den Teiches.
Nach unten eine Seite steil, die andernen mit Abstufungen sind so wie ich die Bepflanzung geplant habe.

Ich nenne den oberen Bereich mal den äußeren Ring. Der Aufbau ist folgendermaßen: Erst das Vließ rein, dann die Folie. Beides großzügig über den Rend ( Geländeniveau) hinaus legen: 20 - 30 cm rundum.
Dann Wasser rein - Boden un untere Breiche natürlich vorher mit Substrat wie gewünscht gestalten, und füllen bis zumäußeren rind mit ca 10 cm Wasserstand.
Am besten würde man jetzt 14 Tage warten daß sich alles setzt und die Folie schön anliegt. Habe ich nicht gemacht. Weil es Sommer, schön warm und die EPDM Folie richtig willig war. Bei mir waren es 8 Tage und es hat sich nichts gesetzt.

Dann, und das habe ich aus einem alten Buch, wird die Folie zusammen mit dem Vlies zwischen Steinen von außen und von innen am äußeren Rand des äußeren Rings senkrecht gestellt.
Damit ist der wasserführende Teil festgelegt und eine Kapillarsperre ist errichtet. Bis zur geländeoberfläche bleibt noch Luft. Also mindestens 20-30 cm. An der Seite wo der Teich mal überlaufen darf wenn es stark regnet empfielt es sich eine Trainage anzulegen... Das ist aber woanders sicherlich schon  beschrieben.
Jetzt wird bis zur endgültigen, gewünschen maximalen Wasserstand aufgefüllt. Die Folie ist ja von beiden Seiten gestützt und hat genügend Überstand. Dann wird 1- 2 Angst-Zentimeter über dem Wasserstand die Folie mit dem Vließ mit einem Cutter vorsichtig abgeschnitten. Dazu steht man am besten im Teich.
Und auf die Kante der Folie komen Steine, die so natürlich wie möglich platziert werden. Deren Oberkante liegt unter der Geländekante oder schließt mit dieser ab.

Für die Optik ist es wichtig, dass die Steine flach liegen und nicht wie hingeschüttet aussehen. Das kann man sich schön in der Natur an Felsabbrüchen oder auch in Steibrüchen abgucken.

Einen Nachteil hat das System: Es kann von außen bei Regen eher Material von der Umgebung eingetragen werden als wenn man einen Uferwall hat. Dafür ist aber auch kein vollgesogener Sumpf um den Teich herum. Hier ist ein gewisser Puffer vorhanden, der erst mal Wasser aufnehmen kann. Man kann aber auch von vorne herein eine Drainage zur höhergelegenen Seite des Geändes erstellen.
Weiterhin muss man eine Supfzone, sofern man eine haben möchte, innerhalb des Teiches anlegen oder man baut sie ganz separat.

Ich sehe aber den großen Vorteil in diesem System, dass kaum Wasser durch Wurzeln und Kontakt mit dem umgebenden Gelände dirch Kapillarwirkung weggesogen wird. An meinem ersten Teich hatte ich auf einer Seite so einen Wall und nach dem ersten Jahr waren Gräser und Kräuter soweit in den Teich und herausgewachsen, dass immer Wasser abgezogen wurde.

Ich habe jetzt gerade keib Bild zur Erläuterung aber in meiner Teichdoku sieht man irgendwo ein Stück Rand, wo noch kein Stein auf der Folie liegt.

Gruß,
Robert


----------



## ralph_hh (16. Sep. 2018)

Boa, ist das anstrengend...


----------



## PeBo (16. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Ralph, da hast du doch schon ein ganzes Stück geschafft.
Ich möchte dich trotzdem motivieren da noch etwas  weiter zu arbeiten. Die einzelnen Abstufungen am Rand würde ich etwas schmaler gestalten, so dass die Tiefenzone insgesamt größer wird aber jemand der in den Teich steigt trotzdem noch sicher rauskommen kann. 
 Wenn du an der Teichtiefe nichts veränderst, brauchst du deshalb auch nicht mehr Teichfolie, hast aber wesentlich mehr Volumen.  Außerdem lässt sich die Teichfolie wesentlich besser verlegen, und du kannst Falten besser kaschieren wenn die tiefe Zone breiter ist. 

 Du willst sicherlich an einer Seite des Teiches einen Sitzplatz oder eine Terrasse bauen. An dieser Stelle würde ich direkt in die Tiefe gehen, dann wachsen dir zwischen deinem Sitzplatz und der offenen Wasserfläche  keine Pflanzen und der Teich gibt optisch dann wesentlich mehr her!  
 Aber sonst finde ich das Profil schon wirklich gut. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Ralph,
ich schließe mich Peters Meinung an - ein Teich kann nicht groß genug sein! Ich habe einen kleinen Vorbehalt . Du wirst vermutlich einen Teichfilter installieren? Neben dem Teichprofil im Hinsicht auf persönliche Vorlieben und Temperaturverhalten (ein steiles Profil führt nicht nur zu mehr Volumen, sondern auch zu einer verminderten Reaktion der Temperatur des Teichwassers auf die Lufttemperaturen, was im Frühjahr zu ein wenig Ungeduld beim Teichbesitzer, den Rest des Jahres den Teichbewohnern sehr zugute kommt.)
Für die mögliche Installation eines Filters würde ich das Profil auf eine gute Durchströmung des Teiches vorbereiten (anders herum braucht man halt einen größeren Filter, um eine Wasserqualität der eigenen Wahl zu erreichen). Dafür gibt es mehrere Optionen.
Wenn Du Filterleistung einsparen willst, dann bietet sich eine breite (und große) Pflanzenzone am Einlauf bzw. vor der Ansaugung an - ein gleichmäßiges Profil ist o. k., aber halt nicht auf solche Dinge optimiert.


----------



## ThomasBiWo (17. Sep. 2018)

Freunde, ich schließe mich nicht Eurer Meinung an, da Ralph klar erklärt hat dass er einen Naturteich haben will. Da spielt Durchströmung und Pumpenleistung gar keine Rolle. Es geht um fette Pflanztaschen, schicke Pflanzen und der Natur Ihren Lauf zu lassen. Grüße Thomas


----------



## PeBo (17. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Thomas, ich hatte sehr wohl gelesen, dass dies ein Teich ohne Fischbesatz werden soll. Aber auch ein solcher „Naturteich“  soll doch unserem Auge gefallen, und den Tieren die zuwandern optimalen Lebensraum bieten können.
 Ein Teich mit sehr großen Flachwasserbereichen heizt sich im Sommer halt sehr schnell auf, und hat sehr große Temperaturschwankungen. Da kann man bei einem Sommer wie dem Vergangenen schnell mal eine Wassertemperatur von 30° haben.  Ich bezweifle dass dies den Libellenlarven, Kaulquappen, Wasserläufern, Rückenschwimmern, Molchen und all den anderen Tieren sowie den Teichpflanzen gut tut.
Ich würde nach wie vor für eine größere Tiefwasserzone plädieren.
 Ralph, du kannst ja die erste Stufe mit einer Wassertiefe von 10-20 cm, die für die meisten  Pflanzen optimalen Lebensraum bietet so breit belassen. Die Stufen mit ca. 40cm und die mit ca. 70cm Tiefe würde ich aber sehr schmal gestalten zumal es dafür keine oder kaum Teichpflanzen gibt.
 Meinen Vorschlag, mit dem steilen Ufer an der Terrassenseite, würde ich dir trotzdem auch empfehlen.  Man hat halt viel mehr vom Teich, und kann die Natur wesentlich besser beobachten.  Außerdem, kommst du  wesentlich besser mit einem Teichschlammsauger an die Tiefen - Zone. Damit musst du nämlich einmal im Jahr ran, um der natürlichen Verlandung eines solchen Gewässers entgegenzuwirken.

Gruß Peter


----------



## ralph_hh (17. Sep. 2018)

> Ich möchte dich trotzdem motivieren da noch etwas weiter zu arbeiten.


Oh, danke, motiviert bin ich ohne Ende, aber an dem Tag meinte mein Rücken irgendwann, dass er jetzt genug hat.  Der Boden ist stellenweise knochenhart.

Die Anmerkungen zu den aufheizenden Flachwasserzonen gibt mir zu denken... Die werd ich aberohnehin noch etwas schmaler machen. Im Sommer gibt auch ein Baum im Süden einigermaßen Schatten.



> Ralph, du kannst ja die erste Stufe mit einer Wassertiefe von 10-20 cm, die für die meisten Pflanzen optimalen Lebensraum bietet so breit belassen. Die Stufen mit ca. 40cm und die mit ca. 70cm Tiefe würde ich aber sehr schmal gestalten zumal es dafür keine oder kaum Teichpflanzen gibt.


Hm, ich hab über Tiefenzonen viel gelesen, die meisten Beiträge im Internet beschreiben drei Zonen, die erste als Sumpfzone mit ca 10-20cm, die zweite als Flachwasserzone mit 30-50cm, dann die Tiefwasserzone, die ich zwecks hohen Volumens bei ca 1-1,2m machen wollte. Sollte da noch eine weitere Stufe rein bei 70cm? Wenn es eh kaum Pflanzen dafür gibt...

Ein Filter soll da nicht rein.


----------



## PeBo (17. Sep. 2018)

ralph_hh schrieb:


> Sollte da noch eine weitere Stufe rein bei 70cm? Wenn es eh kaum Pflanzen dafür gibt...


Hallo Ralph, diese 70 cm Stufe kannst du natürlich weglassen. Ich glaubte einfach auf deinem Bild drei Stufen erkannt zu haben.

Gruß Peter


----------



## ralph_hh (7. Apr. 2019)

Hallo zusammen
der Winter ist gut überstanden, Frost gabs bisher nicht und ich hab die Tage ein bisschen weiter geschaufelt.
Bin bei 80cm Tiefe angelant und wundere mich, wie hart der Boden sein kann. 

Kurze Frage zwischendurch: Zu welcher Jahreszeit setzt man die Pflanzen ein bzw. bei was für Temperaturen? Die meisten sind winterhart, da müsste das doch fast egal sein? Prinzipiell warte ich darauf, dass es warm genug ist, die Folie zu legen. Bis dahin muss ich aber noch ein bisschen buddeln.


----------



## troll20 (7. Apr. 2019)

ralph_hh schrieb:


> Bin bei 80cm Tiefe angelant und wundere mich, wie hart der Boden sein kann.


Permafrost 




ralph_hh schrieb:


> Zu welcher Jahreszeit setzt man die Pflanzen


Auch wenn die großen Händler was anderes behaupten, die Natur pflanzt seit zig Jahren im Herbst.


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Apr. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Auch wenn die großen Händler was anderes behaupten, die Natur pflanzt seit zig Jahren im Herbst.


Wenn die es könnt würde die auch im Frühjahr pflanzen......ist nur noch so ein blöder Winter zwischen.....
Da helfen sich vielle Pflanzen mit, dass die einfach Samen schaffen, die erst nach dem Winter keimen.


----------



## troll20 (8. Apr. 2019)

Aber die Samen werden doch im Herbst gepflanzt und wenn kein Winter kommt  keimen viele auch schon früher


----------



## wander-falke (8. Apr. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Aber die Samen werden doch im Herbst gepflanzt und wenn kein Winter kommt  keimen viele auch schon früher



Die Aussage hat was,......


----------



## ralph_hh (14. Apr. 2019)

Ihr seid echt ne Hife…. 
In der Natur wird nicht gepflanzt. Und Samen wollt ich keine ins Wasser schmeissen.

Ich werd' abwarten, bis die Temperaturen ein Verlegen der Folie zulassen und dann mal mein Glück mit den Pflanzen versuchen.


----------



## Chelmon1 (15. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Ralph,
wie Du vorher schon selbst geschrieben hast, ist es ziemlich egal wann man in einen Teich Pflanzen einsetzt. Das geht grundsätzlich immer, es sei denn er ist zugefroren .
Die beste Zeit ist dennoch das zeitige Frühjahr. Dann beginnen die Pflanzen aus zu treiben und sie können sich an die Verhältnisse im neuen Lebensraum am besten anpassen. Man hat dann auch den ganzen Sommer und den Herbst um sie zu beobachten und zu bewerten ob der gewählte Standort gut ist. 
Aber: Wie von den Kollegen mehrfach angesprochen, es geht auch im Herbst. Dann haben es die Pflanzen halt nicht ganz so leicht weil sie wegen der kürzeren Tage und geringeren Sonneneinstrahlung zum Winter hin weniger aktiv sind. Da sie aber bei guter Pflege, genügend Reserven angelegt haben, überstehen sie den Winter im Ruhezustand.  Dann starten sie halt im darauffolgenden Frühjahr richtig schön durch. 

Und das ist, für mich jedenfalls, die schönste Zeit.


----------



## troll20 (15. Apr. 2019)

Gegen das zeitige Frühjahr spricht aus meiner Sicht:
Die Pflanzen kommen aus geheizten Gewächshäusern.
(Von dessen Nebenwirkungen will man schon gar nicht mehr schreiben. )
Wenn die dann plötzlich raus kommen, gibt es auch mal Frostschäden bis Total Ausfälle. 
Dann kommt dazu das sie ordentlich teuer sind.
Im Herbst genau andersherum, da will die jeder los werden, um sie nicht entsorgen zu müssen oder gar über den Winter hinweg zu versorgen. 
Und ehemalige Sämlinge sind jetzt soweit den Winter ohne Probleme zu überstehen. 
Im Herbst kommt noch hinzu, das viele ihren Teich aufräumen und überschüssige Pflanzen kostenlos abgeben. 
Aber jeder wie und wann er mag.


----------



## ralph_hh (15. Apr. 2019)

OK, danke. Das sind doch mal zwei Aussagen, mit denen man was anfangen kann.

Frostschäden wollte ich nicht riskieren. Frost gibt es etwa bis Mitte/Ende Mai, wobei das keine Temperaturen und Zeiträume mehr sind, dass da ein Teich durchfriert. Da ich die Teichpflanzen im Gegensatz zu meinen Tomaten nicht mal eben ins warme Haus holen kann, werd ich die dann wohl erst Mitte Mai setzen und das beste hoffen.

Leute die Teichpflanzen loswerden wollen im Herbst.. Nunja, ich kenne exakt niemanden, der einen Teich hat, von daher wird ich die ohnehin kaufen müssen...


----------



## DbSam (15. Apr. 2019)

ralph_hh schrieb:


> Nunja, ich kenne exakt niemanden, der einen Teich hat


lol
Und das mitten im Teichforum ...


Gruß Carsten

*tränenabwisch*


----------



## ralph_hh (15. Apr. 2019)

Ich kenn niemanden persönlich. Aber ja, jetzt wo Du es sagst, hier könnte man natürlich auch fragen.


----------



## ralph_hh (20. Mai 2019)

So, Teich ist fertig.
5500L ca., 1m tief, ca 3,8m x 3,5m Oberfläche.

Fische sind noch keine drin, ich wird irgendwann man __ Moderlieschen rein packen, wenn sich da genug Bewuchs angesammelt hat. Ein gemeiner Schnellschwimmer tummelt sich im Teich und ich hab mal Wasserflöhe rein gegeben.

Hab reichlich Pflanzen da drin versenkt, aber das scheint mir nicht alles anzugehen. Die zwei Krebsscheren sehen bräunlich aus und schwimmen oben. Dem Tannenwedel geht es gut, den ganzen Pflanzen in der Flachwasserzone auch. Das __ Tausendblatt sieht irgendwie komisch aus, kann man aber in 70cm Tiefe schlecht erkennen, ob das nun noch lebt oder nicht. Vertrocknen tut das ja unter Wasser nicht... __ Hornkraut hab ich einiges rein, da kann ich gut die Hälfte nicht wieder finden. Die Seerose treibt nicht aus, bin gespannt, ob das noch was wird oder ob das eine Totgeburt ist.

Fadenalgen hab ich inzwischen auch reichlich. Ich denke, die Pflanzen sind noch nicht groß genug, um da nennenswert Nährstoffe zu verbrauchen. Das Wasser ist aber relativ klar, ich kann auf den Grund sehen.


----------



## AndreaR (20. Mai 2019)

Das klingt doch gut - und sieht auch nett aus 
Ich denke mal, lass dem Teich ein wenig Zeit, und schau dann was an Pflanzen lebt und was nicht.
Irgendwie würde sich da sicher auch eine __ Teichmuschel wohl fühlen ?!

LG Andrea


----------



## Ida17 (21. Mai 2019)

Hey Ralph,

das ist ein wirklich hübsches Teichlein geworden, gefällt mir sehr gut! 
Warte ab mit den Pflanzen, das wird schon. Ich kenne diese Ungeduld nur zu gut 
Es ist bislang in weiten Teilen Deutschlands auch noch recht kalt in den Nächten gewesen, die Treibhauspflanzen finden das so gar nicht nett und stellen erstmal auf stur.

Bitte poste weiter Bilder von der Oase!


----------



## jolantha (25. Mai 2019)

Hallo Ralph
Wirklich hübsch geworden, mag ich auch leiden. 


ralph_hh schrieb:


> Fadenalgen hab ich inzwischen auch reichlich.


Denk bitte dran, daß Kleingetier zu retten, wenn Du die Algen rausziehst


----------



## ralph_hh (25. Mai 2019)

Es blüht schon was.


----------



## troll20 (26. Mai 2019)

ralph_hh schrieb:


> Es blüht schon was.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 207976


Wieso steht die bei dir, die wollte doch bei mir wachsen  und blühen.


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Mai 2019)

@troll20  wer weiß wo du gepflanzt hast.


----------



## troll20 (27. Mai 2019)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> @troll20  wer weiß wo du gepflanzt hast.


Ich, wieso immer ich, fürs Pflanzen bin ich doch gar nicht zuständig


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Mai 2019)

Aha, du hälst dich also an das Bibel - Zitat........ sie säen nicht und ernten doch!


----------

